# Team Faketree - it's official, well kinda, almost



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

have any pictures?


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Need some pics man :secret:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*how wide*

hey,. how wide is that rack?

Gilles


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Hey Techy....all the pics are on the website....

www.teamfaketree.com

Gilles....He was "only" 56 1/4", but scored really well!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*the other moose*

Hey.. another question. the other moose that was roaring like a lion.. was he bigger? I had that happen to me once but the bull never came out.. we canoe'd into a bay and we started hearing this roaring.. must have been another one there too then.. 

Gilles


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Hey Gilles....I had heard about that before, but that was the first time I experienced it first hand. The roaring bull was actually smaller but I think he was trying to present himself as the dominant bull!

Mike


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

I am so looking forward to seeing this rack....
Congrats again!!!


----------

